

Building a distributed social network? You’re doing it wrong. - petervandijck
http://benwerd.com/2010/06/building-a-distributed-social-network-youre-doing-it-wrong/

======
stipes
Of note is that most of what are called "distributed social networks" are
actually federated social networks.

